# Has anyone had IUI after failed ICSI?



## Emalou (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi
Just wanted to know if anyone has gone through the IUI route after failed ICSI?

I've had 3 failed ICSI and can't afford anymore. I have been looking at IUI and wasn't sure if it's worth trying as it's more gentle on the old money x


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Emalou

I have gone from icsi to iui...on our second iui 2ww at mo. I think it depends on your  individual case but as you managed to catch once before I guess you'd probably have a fair chance at succeeding with iui but I'm no doctor!!i Guess it may depend on your dhs sperm quality as well. I was told I'd prob have just as good chance or better which surprised me. We tried ivf first as we had more money then and we're told at the time was 50% chance! Also I hadn't known how badly the drugs would affect me and mainly we wanted to try with my dps sperm before resorting to donor ( my dp had vasectomy reversal ) x


----------

